# Have you found a way to protect your flashlights' lenses?



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 8, 2012)

I know my EDC lights is going to get some scratches, or a lot of scratches on its lens because its in my pocket all day, but with my other lights I'd like to be able to find some way to protect their lenses so they dont get scratched or dinged up. I bought the Eagletac aluminum folding diffuser and installed in onto the bezel area of my G25C2, but quickly realized that the actual diffuser lens doesnt really seem to accomplish anything useful, as I can just ceiling bounce it without the diffuser if I need to light up an indoors area, but its a great way to protect the main lens when not in use, so I keep it on there, and just fold it back when I need the light.

I wont be able to find a nice folding aluminum lens cover like than for all my lights, so the other option would be plastic/rubber rifle scope lens caps, but I'd probably want to manually test the size of them in a store to see if they fit as opposed to ordering them based on a measurement, then discovering they are either too tight or too loose, then having to return them through the mail and needing to pay for repeated shipments back and forth for different lights.

After all, I was looking at the lens on many of my lights, and they have zero scratches at this point because I've made sure not to scratch them, except my EDC light which cant be avoided. So with 90% of my nice LED lights, their lenses/reflectors are perfectly smooth and shiny with no scratches and I'd like to keep them that way!:thumbsup:


Has anyone else thought of this or figured out a better way to protect your lights' lenses?


----------



## Tiresius (Sep 8, 2012)

Stainless steel crenelated rings or just rings will protect it. But do be cautious because dropping it on the head will crack the lens.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 8, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Stainless steel crenelated rings or just rings will protect it. But do be cautious because dropping it on the head will crack the lens.



I've got bezels that stick out further than the lens does on every light I own for the most part, and extended bezels on some, but I'm looking for something that will actually cover the lens completely when not in use....


----------



## Phantom309 (Sep 8, 2012)

Buy a decent holster. Or dedicate a pocket to just your light. Never could figure out folks dropping their shinny new phone, light. pocket knife in with a big handful of quarters and junk. I've been carrying the same nitecore d10 for years and it still looks fine. Some nicks from being dropped, but the lens is cherry. I carry it in a holster, but I crawl around attics and crawl spaces all day.


----------



## Illum (Sep 8, 2012)

Theres no real way to protect the glass [yes, thats the term for it, "lense" actually defines an optic, not a window ] unless there are designed features that prevents direct contact. Bezel rings are a nice solution. I have not experienced a glass incursion before, but can't say it won't happen. Polycarb and Lexan will not shatter unless the user forcefully contacted it with a pointed object, but borosilicate glass could otherwise. One possible solution would be the use of an over the bezel filter. Kind of like the Surefire F05 except with a clear window. A rubber body would dampen vibration and a sacrifical window to cater blunt trauma. Light transmission and thermal dissipation may suffer, but if you feel the added protection outweigh performance, have at it mate :thumbsup:


----------



## tam17 (Sep 8, 2012)

Bezel ring with enough recess should give enough protection against hard mechanical impacts, but frequent rubbing a dusty lens with inappropriate cloth is going to ruin the AR coating anyway.

An old-skool Russian camera lens instruction says: "Blow away as much dust as possible, then fog the lens surface with your breath and wipe _very gently_ with a soft, clean flannel cloth. Do this only when absolutely necessary." Of course there are more advanced ways today.

Some of my lights have d-c-fix film diffusers (sticked on or retained by a translucent plastic ring), giving them good protection against damage.

Cheers


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 9, 2012)

This is what I use on some of my lights:

http://www.west-op.com/occlusionfoil.html

Just moisten the surface a bit and stick it on the lens after you cut it to the right size.
I tried this first as a way to smoothen out a ringy beam, then realized that it works well as a protection.
As you see they range from clear to more diffusing.
If you get the more diffusing type I guess you loose some light but not so it bothers me.

Edit: I checked what I am using and that is the 0.1 version. That gives a very slight diffusing effect.
It's not so it looks like a diffuser but more smoothens out the rings a little bit.
If somebody put it on your light without you knowing it you wouldn't notice it next time you used the light.
For white wall hunters it gives a better beam.
It is an excellent way to protect the lens surface of EDC lights that are in the pocket.

If you are more looking for a cap to protect the front end of your light during transport/storage I know that PET bottle caps fits some of my lights,
but of course they are limited in size.
In hardware stores and stores with kitchen / cooking stuff I sometimes find things that can work as diffusers / protection.


----------



## yellow (Sep 9, 2012)

Phantom309 said:


> Buy a decent holster.


THIS is my solution for the Quark AA I EDC,
and it was the solution for _all_ my jeans getting a hole in the back pocket from the light placed there
(some of them quite quickly, some needed 2 years of "flashlight pocketing")

... the lens of the Quark did not get any scratches at all during that time. You sure You are not searching a solution for anonexistent problem?


----------



## HotWire (Sep 9, 2012)

I carry most of my lights in padded zippered knife cases. These cases fit into a large Pelican case. With the exception of a few flashlights a ding here or there is not a problem. I've never broken any glass and I've dropped plenty of them. My handle should be Butterfingers! Also a few of my lights have diffusers which fit over the glass. I like the diffused beam. The all just come off with a little twisting.


----------



## enomosiki (Sep 9, 2012)

If available, get a diffuser cover. If it's a flip-over one, that's even better.

Good examples are Fenix AD401 and Surefire FM34.


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 10, 2012)

GunnarGG said:


> This is what I use on some of my lights:
> 
> http://www.west-op.com/occlusionfoil.html
> 
> ...



GunnarGG,
That film is an interesting find and something I may look into. A question or two, if I may? These seem to be sold in individual sheets, what size are they? You've also stated that you are using 0.1, when I look at the chart linked at the bottom of that page 0.1 appears to be very diffused. Perhaps you meant 1.0 which seems to provide 100% transmission? I assume these would be reusable after a "trim to fit" as adhesion seems to be of the static type. 
Nice find, thanks!


----------



## ganymede (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone considered cutting up their iPhone screen protector?


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you guys realize that the hardest thing in your pockets is the glass lense? I have carried tons of lights with anything and everything in my pockets and have yet to scratch a window.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not sure what you carry, but I have yet to scratch any glass lens or flats on my lights, well, except when I dropped my light in the sand (quartz sand is harder then glass but a bit). Plastic flats, yes, but not glass.

Scratches on the lights themselves I don't mind since that means the light has been used and isn't sitting around looking pretty.


----------



## GunnarGG (Sep 14, 2012)

Up All Night said:


> GunnarGG,
> That film is an interesting find and something I may look into. A question or two, if I may? These seem to be sold in individual sheets, what size are they? You've also stated that you are using 0.1, when I look at the chart linked at the bottom of that page 0.1 appears to be very diffused. Perhaps you meant 1.0 which seems to provide 100% transmission? I assume these would be reusable after a "trim to fit" as adhesion seems to be of the static type.
> Nice find, thanks!



It is actually the 0.1 type I'm using.
The diffusing effect isn't very big and those that are less diffusing have little or no effect on the beam.
Even the 0.1 doesn't give any big difference on the beam.
I'll see if I get a chance to post some beamshots later.

@ganymede:
thats a good idea, haven't tried it though.

@mossyoak and Gunner12,
I'll guess your right. It's probably not that easy to scrach the lens and if it's done it will probably not effect the beam very much.
But I do have a Zebralight with a few scratches in the perifery of the lens that gives some artifacts on a white wall but not during ordinary use.
I made those scratches myself with a sanding paper. Pure stupidity - don't ask 

Drove me crazy in the beginning - doesn't care anymore now.


----------



## samuraishot (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know how easy this mod would be, but replacing the lens with mineral glass or sapphire will help. 

When I got my Surefire Backup modded the lens was replaced with mineral glass. I've edc'd my light without a cover and it's been dropped, etc. 

Until now there are absolutely no scratches whatsoever on the glass.


----------



## Torchaddict (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep. Sapphire is the way to go IMHO. Some lights have that option such as HDS Systems. I'll never buy a watch with anything else than Sapphire (unless it's an Omega Speedmaster for obvious reasons) since it's so effective in completely eliminating scratches.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 15, 2012)

I like full coverage sheaths. When I carry in a pocket I remove everything but the light.

I have gotten great use out of flip-up scope covers from *Butler Creek*. I have them on four variants of the EL Blasters.

For some lights that get knocked about in toolboxes I use rubber tips from cane/crutch/chair leg/table legs to keep other tools from scratching them up.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 16, 2012)

HDS is supposed to be designed with plenty of protection for the glass lens, and that the sapphire lens option is just for bragging about... but its not just for bragging (silly), it keeps me from feeling so bad about rubbing debris off the lens with my finger while its being used instead of stopping to clean it properly.


----------



## potpot (Sep 16, 2012)

I've used screen protectors and even just plain 'ol clear tape and either works fine. 

I prefer screen protectors though since they're easier to cut, less chance of bubble when applying and easier to remove w/o leaving any residue.


----------



## ericjohn (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe eyeglass or contact lens solution if/when it gets scratched?


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 18, 2012)

ericjohn said:


> Maybe eyeglass or contact lens solution if/when it gets scratched?



In what way would Saline help a scratched lense?


----------



## kbark (Sep 18, 2012)

I searched and searched for a GITD lens cover/diffuser for my edc lights and turned up nothing. So I just made my own...


----------



## Marten (Sep 18, 2012)

_"Maybe eyeglass or contact lens solution if/when it gets scratched?_"

I would assume that he is pulling our legs...? I hope...


----------



## ericjohn (Sep 19, 2012)

Corvus said:


> _"Maybe eyeglass or contact lens solution if/when it gets scratched?_"
> 
> I would assume that he is pulling our legs...? I hope...



No I was being serious...I just thought that if it can remove scratces from eyeglasses and extend the life of contact lenses, I figured why not use it one flashlight lenses, especially glass ones.


----------



## strat81 (Sep 20, 2012)

ericjohn said:


> No I was being serious...I just thought that if it can remove scratces from eyeglasses and extend the life of contact lenses, I figured why not use it one flashlight lenses, especially glass ones.



People can cause quite a bit of damage when attempting to clean various lenses - eyeglasses, riflescopes, cameras, flashlights, etc.

I destroyed a pair of eyeglasses wiping drywall dust off of them. Turns out drywall dust is incredibly abrasive and my t-shirt functioned as a scouring pad. Live and learn - now I rinse my eyeglasses with water first.

For other lenses, such as riflescopes and flashlights, I typically use a Lenspen. From what I understand, they're all the same (Leupold, Nikon, etc.). Use the brush to remove dust and debris, then use the "magic" end to remove fingerprints, waterspots, etc. Lenspens are safe for use on coated optical lenses such as those on riflescopes, cameras, and some flashlights.

For optics, other tools such as a Giotto Air Blaster and lens wipes (e.g., Zeiss) may be helpful. Might be overboard for a flashlight.


----------



## eh4 (Sep 22, 2012)

strat81 said:


> People can cause quite a bit of damage when attempting to clean various lenses - eyeglasses, riflescopes, cameras, flashlights, etc.
> 
> I destroyed a pair of eyeglasses wiping drywall dust off of them. Turns out drywall dust is incredibly abrasive and my t-shirt functioned as a scouring pad. Live and learn...



This is why i jump on the option of getting sapphire lenses when it's an option, no intention to deliberately abuse the lens but stuff happens -especially when you are in a hurry to get the light back to doing it's job.


----------



## somnambulated (Sep 23, 2012)

I destroyed the lens coating on my Oakley shades with stoner glass cleaner and a microfiber towel. I think drywall and other grit was involved, mostly wanted to get some paint off.

Still looking for a holster with a sealed bottom, the P3D sheath I use for my EDC light is starting to wear out after years of use.


• Mobile post


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 23, 2012)

I find it somewhat ironic that I used to EDC a dorcy 1AAA led light long ago and never bothered to think of it scratching the plastic lens on it. It worked and did well even really scratched up bad as I noticed one day looking at the lens it was really bad looking. Glass lenses don't scratch nearly as bad such that I doubt you would really notice the difference in output and beam quality unless you took sandpaper to it to make it more diffused looking. In other words I think most of the scratches in glass lenses on lights are aesthetic and does not hinder the function of it. I keep a chap stick cap on my LD01SS for a diffuser and to keep the pocket lint off the lens it also has kept it scratch free. I recall my first decent flashlight a 2D stainless steel Sears incan with glass lens. I never even considered scratches on it nor any of my other incan lights did I even bother worrying about scratches on the lens as long as I didn't put an ugly gash or take a sander to it normal use didn't seem to make a noticeable different in output of ANY light I've ever had.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 26, 2012)

I simply made flashlight cozies (or sock if you prefer) with an elastic textile. Keeps the whole thing protected from scratches period. Just make sure there is enough fabric sticking out the back end and your light will be scratch-free for a very looong time. I even made some for my cell phone and watch too (my watch got scratched when hiking/bushwhacking.)

For my Keychain light I put a Lee filter to make it more neutral. Also protects the coating from my keys.



ericjohn said:


> No I was being serious...I just thought that if it can remove scratces from eyeglasses and extend the life of contact lenses, I figured why not use it one flashlight lenses, especially glass ones.



I did not know this! Good to know. However, whenever you remove a scratch with an abrasive (yes, it must be abrasive to remove scratches) you also remove any coating as well.


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 26, 2012)

Torchaddict said:


> Yep. Sapphire is the way to go IMHO. Some lights have that option such as HDS Systems. I'll never buy a watch with anything else than Sapphire (unless it's an Omega Speedmaster for obvious reasons) since it's so effective in completely eliminating scratches.



+1

Same here, I will not wear a watch without a shaphire window. I have for years now, and I am constantly looking at my watch and thinking "crap, I actually scratched it" but then I wipe it off and it was just a smudge. Awesome stuff. I know I bought an HDS with a saphire window, but I've owned a bunch and can't remember which one it is...


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 29, 2012)

GunnarGG said:


> This is what I use on some of my lights:
> 
> http://www.west-op.com/occlusionfoil.html
> 
> ...




I completely forgot about this thread until tonight, but this is a great idea, and I didnt know about this option, although I should have because this type of thing is used on smart phones to protect the glass. It should definitely protect against abrasion, but not against a hard knock against some relatively sharp or thin object that is small enough in diameter to get beyond the bezel and strike the lens.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 29, 2012)

yellow said:


> THIS is my solution for the Quark AA I EDC,
> and it was the solution for _all_ my jeans getting a hole in the back pocket from the light placed there
> (some of them quite quickly, some needed 2 years of "flashlight pocketing")
> 
> ... the lens of the Quark did not get any scratches at all during that time. You sure You are not searching a solution for anonexistent problem?




Well, the same could be asked about either rifle scopes or binoculars, and yet they come with protective covers. They also have lenses that are recessed behind the metal frames, just like a flashlight, and yet they are deemed to be in need of protection, if so, then its not such a stretch to assume that a flashlight might need the same protection. If I am out hiking in an area with uneven terrain with sharp rocks that could easily get beyond the light's frame and knock the lens, then having a cover seems like a good idea. Or the problem could occur in my pack, or when dropped onto something thats not flat. Pretty much the same issues that might cause damage to a scope or binoculars.


Sub Umbra: A Butler Creek style folding flip up lens cover would be the ideal thing, maybe in combo with the stick on lens covers mentioned by GunnarGG.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 1, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> It looks more like you are concerned that these lights are likely to get other lights pregnant, or maybe you're worried that these lights might acquire an FTD(flashlight transmitted disease)



:twothumbs: Didn't dare say it myself


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 1, 2012)

Some of my lights have solid sapphire lenses. They don't need protection from anything. Others have glass lenses of varying types. My favorites are the UCL glass lenses, because I can buy replacements from FlashlightLens.com. They generally don't need protecting either -- I haven't had to replace one yet due to damage -- but if they did need replacing, they only cost a couple bucks apiece, so I don't worry about it. A lense cap would cost more than a replacement lense.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

*how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

how do u protect your flashlight lens when u place flashlight in the pocket of pants. small items like coins or keys may scratch it and cause damage...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I just stick it in the pocket and hope it doesn't get scratched too badly.

I suppose if it really gets damaged I'll just buy a replacement lens. But lenses in modern lights seem pretty tough.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



Fireclaw18 said:


> I just stick it in the pocket and hope it doesn't get scratched too badly.
> 
> I suppose if it really gets damaged I'll just buy a replacement lens. But lenses in modern lights seem pretty tough.



i m thinking if can use small balloon to to cover the top part of the flashlight....


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I usually don't put anything in the same pocket as my light is in. I don't usually carry so much that i can't spare a whole pocket. Using a balloon sounds like a good idea, but i imagine it would get incredibly annoying to remove/put on over and over every time you use it.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

Most of my flashlight uses glass lens instead of plastic and I haven't seen a need to protect them yet. So far they seem to hold up very well. Only my G2X and 6PX Pro uses plastic lens and seem to gather some scratches from "I don't know where" in a short time of owning them.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

Just got a telephoto hard lens case for my Fire Foxes 3. Picked it up off of FleaBay. I carry the FF3 in my day sack when hiking. Going to get another case for my OSTS TN31.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



pjandyho said:


> Most of my flashlight uses glass lens instead of plastic and I haven't seen a need to protect them yet. So far they seem to hold up very well. Only my G2X and 6PX Pro uses plastic lens and seem to gather some scratches from "I don't know where" in a short time of owning them.



hmmm lucky is glass. seldom have plastic lens. if unlucky got a scratch than cry.... changing of glass lens is it feasible and economical?


----------



## shelm (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

keychain flashlights ipt A3 won't get scratched the glass lens is too small.
for 20-24mm diameter head flashlights i employ Fenix flip-up diffuser lenses AD401's, different versions:


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

Lately I pack an Elzetta. It can get shot with 00 Buck directly in the bezel and have it's optic survive. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## holylight (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



shelm said:


> keychain flashlights ipt A3 won't get scratched the glass lens is too small.
> for 20-24mm diameter head flashlights i employ Fenix flip-up diffuser lenses AD401's, different versions:




good idea.


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



holylight said:


> hmmm lucky is glass. seldom have plastic lens. if unlucky got a scratch than cry.... changing of glass lens is it feasible and economical?


Well that depends. A lot of my lights are American made or at least American registered manufacturers and most of them are pretty helpful when it comes to getting the glass lens replaced. I haven't experienced the need to service them but some here did. Surefire for example have changed out the glass lens for a few other CPFers here.


----------



## jorn (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I dont protect them, glass wont scratch that easy. And the pastic (like the tir optic on the old malkoff m30/m60) gets buffed out with some rubbing paste now and then (done it once after 5 years with my m30w).. The scratches wont affect the beam.
For me, it's like worrying about getting rust on a hammer. Wont affect the hammer.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



shelm said:


> keychain flashlights ipt A3 won't get scratched the glass lens is too small.
> for 20-24mm diameter head flashlights i employ Fenix flip-up diffuser lenses AD401's, different versions:




This is smart. 

Another poster recommended the Thrunite diffuser which fits the Tiny Monster and the Sky Ray King. It has an adjustable lever to it to tighten it, and protects the flashlight from even falls. It is substantial and can be just left on the light. If one spends enough money on a quality light, it only makes sense to have good, safe batteries and a good protective system of sorts.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I just toss them into the pocket heads up....and, basically, they don't seem to get scratched.

The glass is pretty hard it seems...I don't think in practical terms that this is a problem in need of a solution.

You're putting diapers on flies.


----------



## Tana (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

Put them in the pocket w/o anything else inside... helps with wear and tear of the whole light, not just lens...

As for lens itself, not very concerned other than step above as I don't see a reason to protect something that serves as protection in the first place...  If it gets scratched, I'll replace it with $1 replacement (maybe not UCL but still transparent)... that would be like protecting the windshield on the car...


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

Here you go. My new edc!:devil:


----------



## HotWire (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I EDC carry a Peak in my pocket with a custom pouch.


----------



## enomosiki (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I'd just like to chime in regarding Fenix AD401, after some use.

The bloody thing is garbage. I went through three of them for my Quark and I gave up, because every single one's lifespan was no longer than a week before the plastic cracked and split.

Someone elsewhere on this board made a post about using rifle scope covers as flashlight lens protectors, and they work pretty good. Butler Creek and Hawke Optics Sports lens covers work very well, and are made out of sturdy material.

As a matter of fact, I have the Hawke Optics see-through clear lens protector on the saabluster's modified Small Sun ZY-C10-S, which gives it full-time protection since I don't have to open it up to use the light.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*



holylight said:


> how do u protect your flashlight lens when u place flashlight in the pocket of pants. small items like coins or keys may scratch it and cause damage...



I normally put the light alone in a cargo pocket, or with something that won't damage it. I consider my lights pocket queens, so I'm not worried only about the lens, but the finish in general as well. Then I started making flashlight cozies (basically a tube made of elastic fabric.) I did put a LEE filter on my Lod, but that is as much for protecting the lens as for getting better color rendition.

Sure, replacement lenses are cheap, but taking the head apart is a major headache in many cases, so I prefer to protect my pocket queens. 

And then there's the rifle scope lens covers for lights 1"+ as enomosiki mentioned. My Quark is less than an inch wide, though


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

I like the P7 suspension clip from Tec.


----------



## LGT (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: how do u protect your flashlight lens ?*

All of my lights, except fot the big throwers, are pocket carry. All of the keys and loose change I've tossed them into have not scratched any lens. A few scratches really won't affect the beam. Unless you have a pocket full of nails, then I see no need to take special precautions to protect the lens.


----------

